

Nvidia issues new drivers to solve fan issues, overheating cards - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/nvidia-issues-197-13-drivers-corrects-problems-with-196-75-20100317/

======
ukdm
This is a follow up post to: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1169352>

